

How to Move from MySQL to CouchDB: Part 1 - srsaul04
http://blog.couchone.com/post/2145537100/how-to-move-from-mysql-to-couchdb-part-1

======
alexwestholm
"Our servers are over capacity and certain pages may be temporarily
unavailable. We're incredibly sorry for the inconvenience."

I hope it's unrelated to their choice of data store!

Edit: back up and running. However, I'll note that the Team link on
couchone.com seems to be directing to an edit page:
<http://www.couchone.com/page/team#/edit>

~~~
janl
The edit part should be fixed, we are investigating an issue with our CDN.
Thanks for the heads up.

------
pepijndevos
Still down for me, can someone paste the content once you get hold of it?

------
jchrisa
Sorry about the downtime - we host our blog on Tumblr. I know, I know...

------
iamgoat
That's a nicely written post. I look forward to reading the rest.

